# Apache II Neustart in ISPConfig



## meistroM (9. Okt. 2009)

Hallo bin Anfänger in ISPCOnfig, habe alles soweit angelegt, Virtual Hosts usw. Funktioniert soweit alles.

Wie kann ich jetzt den Apache II in ISPConfig neu starten, ohne dass ich auf die Konsole muss? Oder muss dieser irgendwie eingebunden werden.
-> Nach anlegen eines virtuellen Host muss der Apache ja neu gestartet werden


Vieleicht könnt ihr mir helfen

LG
MM


----------



## planet_fox (9. Okt. 2009)

> Wie kann ich jetzt den Apache II in ISPConfig neu starten, ohne dass ich auf die Konsole muss? Oder muss dieser irgendwie eingebunden werden.


Der Apache kann nicht über ISPConfig gestartet werden unter ISP3 



> -> Nach anlegen eines virtuellen Host muss der Apache ja neu gestartet werden


das erledigt Ispconfig selbst jedoch durch einen apache reload, grob geraten das mit dem reload.


----------



## meistroM (13. Okt. 2009)

*Reload?*

Wenn ich eine Domain anlege, muss ich erst einen Apache restart machen damit diese aktiviert ist

wie läuft das mit dem reload ab, soll dieser automatisch nach dem Domain anlegen ablaufen, oder muss ich hier noch einen "Knopf" drücken.
Automatisch läuft bei mir nichts ab.

Wäre schlecht, wenn das nicht funktionieren würde.

Viele Grüße
MM


----------



## Quest (13. Okt. 2009)

ISP3 macht sämtliche Reloads und Restarts der Serverdienste selbst soweit sie benötigt werden.
Wenn du eine Domain anlegst landet der Auftrag für die Domain in der Job-Warteschlange, die du im Monitorbereich einsehen kannst.
Sobald der Job abgearbeitet wurde hat ISP3 im Hintergrund alles erledigt und die neue Serverkonfiguration ist aktiv.


----------



## janwego (15. Okt. 2009)

Bitte bedenke dass wenn du eine Domain hinzufügst, du die einzelnen DNS-Einträge noch per Hand hinzufügen musst =)


----------

